# GTA Ontario Members!



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh I would have loved to meet up with you and the adorable Joey, but Mad and I are going on a canoe camping trip that weekend.

Hopefully some GTA members are around, we've had the pleasure of meeting several, and it's always been a great time.



I have to get to Ottawa sometime this summer to see my Aunt & Uncle, so I'll PM you when I do, and maybe we could meet up then.
Enjoy your visit in your home town.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Mad's Mom said:


> Oh I would have loved to meet up with you and the adorable Joey, but Mad and I are going on a canoe camping trip that weekend.
> 
> Hopefully some GTA members are around, we've had the pleasure of meeting several, and it's always been a great time.
> 
> ...


Oh yes deffinatly let us know  Enjoy your canoe trip! Hopefully the next time were back in town we could meet


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I would have loved to come, too! But my doggie and I are road tripping ourselves this week - heading east. Have a great time, though!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

If you feel like a longer drive...come to Maryland  My family would love to meet you and your puppy!! But really I hope you find someone closer it's a long drive.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

janine said:


> If you feel like a longer drive...come to Maryland  My family would love to meet you and your puppy!! But really I hope you find someone closer it's a long drive.


Haha! If i wasent comming from Ottawa i deffinatly would! If i still lived in Toronto I would do all the northern states! haha


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> I would have loved to come, too! But my doggie and I are road tripping ourselves this week - heading east. Have a great time, though!


Aw, well have fun! Hopefully next time im in Toronto or you're in the Ottawa area we can meet!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Next Saturday I will be headed down to Stratford to watch the GRCC Nationals dog show (and hopefully meet some other GRFers there too) and on Sunday Molson will be attempting dock diving again in Port Perry. It will be a pretty busy weekend so I don't think we'll be able to fit in a meet.  If it turns out that the weather is too crappy to drive all the way out for the Dock Diving, but still good enough for a meet, I will be up for it! I'll have to let you know a little closer to next weekend, pending the weather outcome!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

esSJay said:


> Next Saturday I will be headed down to Stratford to watch the GRCC Nationals dog show (and hopefully meet some other GRFers there too) and on Sunday Molson will be attempting dock diving again in Port Perry. It will be a pretty busy weekend so I don't think we'll be able to fit in a meet.  If it turns out that the weather is too crappy to drive all the way out for the Dock Diving, but still good enough for a meet, I will be up for it! I'll have to let you know a little closer to next weekend, pending the weather outcome!


Aw goodluck Molson on the dock diving! Hopefully we can get to meet but if not, next time im in toronto


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Bumpppp


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm actually around next weekend...I live in Burlington - there are lots of dog walking places/dog parks around here if you wanted to come over for a few hours  OR you could just come and the dogs could play in the backyard...if there isn't any other interest and we don't need a bigger venue, lol...

Let me know!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

I just saw this...I'm so sorry, I'd've loved to meet up but this is easily the most crazy week of the summer for us and we're busy both days of the weekend (and the 5 before!). :-S But please let us know the next time you're down this way and we'll make every effort to make it out then!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

mm03gn said:


> I'm actually around next weekend...I live in Burlington - there are lots of dog walking places/dog parks around here if you wanted to come over for a few hours  OR you could just come and the dogs could play in the backyard...if there isn't any other interest and we don't need a bigger venue, lol...
> 
> Let me know!


That could easily work!  yay! Its only around 40/50 mins from the hotel were staying at, and after a almost 5 hour drive, 40mins is nothing  lol. I guess we shall see if any others are available, Would the sunday work for you? (saturday is when were doin the ottawa-toronto drive, not sure when were gunna get to Woodbridge)



PB&J said:


> I just saw this...I'm so sorry, I'd've loved to meet up but this is easily the most crazy week of the summer for us and we're busy both days of the weekend (and the 5 before!). :-S But please let us know the next time you're down this way and we'll make every effort to make it out then!!


Aw, thats alright! Hopefully next time im comming i know WELL in advance so that more people can meet up  Hope to meet you then!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Sure - Sunday sounds good! The earlier the better, as I have to work a bit on Sunday (late afternoon)...

Right now it's looking like it will be good weather on Sunday, but you know how quickly the forecast can change!! If it's raining it might not be a good idea...so keep your fingers crossed for good weather!

Have you ever been to Oakville/Burlington?? There is a cute dog park within a 10 minute walk from us...we could go there too


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

mm03gn said:


> Sure - Sunday sounds good! The earlier the better, as I have to work a bit on Sunday (late afternoon)...
> 
> Right now it's looking like it will be good weather on Sunday, but you know how quickly the forecast can change!! If it's raining it might not be a good idea...so keep your fingers crossed for good weather!
> 
> Have you ever been to Oakville/Burlington?? There is a cute dog park within a 10 minute walk from us...we could go there too


Aha yea earlier is fine! Im up with Joey early anyway hehe! and deffinatly keeping fingers crossed!:crossfing I have some family who live in burlington but i havent seen them in 10 years, and i havent been there even longer, but im deffinatly down for a doggie park or whatever is near by


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

esSJay said:


> Next Saturday I will be headed down to Stratford to watch the GRCC Nationals dog show (and hopefully meet some other GRFers there too) and on Sunday Molson will be attempting dock diving again in Port Perry. It will be a pretty busy weekend so I don't think we'll be able to fit in a meet.  If it turns out that the weather is too crappy to drive all the way out for the Dock Diving, but still good enough for a meet, I will be up for it! I'll have to let you know a little closer to next weekend, pending the weather outcome!


esSJay, I am attending the GRCC National this weekend, too. I'd love to meet up with you. I'll have my Flirty with me. THanks!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

If my fam and i werent doin the drive on the saturday we too would be going to that event. Maybe next year though!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I live down in the Niagara Falls area...where is the proposed meet happenin? lol


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

musicgirl said:


> I live down in the Niagara Falls area...where is the proposed meet happenin? lol


I believe at my house! Want to come over?? 

How does 10am sound? PM me for my addy if you're interested!

Depending on how we feel we can either just let the dogs play in the backyard or we can walk over to the dog park close by


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

mm03gn said:


> I believe at my house! Want to come over??
> 
> How does 10am sound? PM me for my addy if you're interested!
> 
> Depending on how we feel we can either just let the dogs play in the backyard or we can walk over to the dog park close by


10am sounds goood for us ! I will be PMing you shortly  Ive already been telling Joey that hes hopefully gunna be meeting some foxy ladies and he kinda just looks at me like 'treat?' haha silly boy.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

bumpity! !


----------

